# Best Cure For Writer's Block



## Lewdog (Feb 16, 2013)

So what is your best cure for writer's block?  

(Saying, "I just sit down in front of the computer and start typing," is not a valid answer.)


----------



## moderan (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes it is. 
I just keep going, on another project or something. There are always words. They just sometimes refuse to go where you want them. It's like herding cats in a straight line, or throwing the knuckleball.


----------



## Sam (Feb 16, 2013)

Seriously?


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 16, 2013)

Sam said:


> Seriously?




Yeah I know there was a thread like this 3 months ago, but I didn't feel like spending 30 minutes looking for it.  There has been like a thousand new people join since then so I thought I would bring the topic back up.  If you feel the need, delete it if you want.  I'm just trying to get some fresh discussion for the new people that doesn't involve pets or food.  Not that there is anything wrong with pets or food, just using pets as food.


----------



## Sam (Feb 16, 2013)

Three months? Try a week. 

Nobody has a cure for writer's block. Or, rather, nobody has a cure that works for _everyone._ All you'll get are generic answers. "Go for a walk". "Read a book". "Watch TV". "Just sit down and write". 

If you're expecting a miraculous solution, I suggest you visit a shrine in the near future and pray for one. Otherwise, this thread is futile.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 16, 2013)

No, I'm not expecting a miraculous solution, but like I said I am doing it more for the newer people on the site than me.  I'm not going to argue with you about it, because I know it won't end well...for me.  Like I said, if you think it is a waste of time, delete the thread.  It's not a big deal.


----------



## moderan (Feb 16, 2013)

Sam, why not just sticky it and make it a permanent thing? We'll have another tomorrow, or whenever this dips below the eyeball threshold *laughing*
Lew has a point (I know it's under his hat but still...)
I can make with the jokes and the sarcasm, and you can do the thing you do...it'll be a blast.

*ducks*


----------



## Sam (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm not going to delete the thread. I'm just questioning the wisdom of posting it. 

By all means keep going. My point, if it was unclear, is that whatever will be written here has already been written countless times before. Which makes it in my opinion an exercise in futility.


----------



## Sam (Feb 16, 2013)

moderan said:


> Sam, why not just sticky it and make it a permanent thing? We'll have another tomorrow, or whenever this dips below the eyeball threshold *laughing*
> Lew has a point (I know it's under his hat but still...)
> I can make with the jokes and the sarcasm, and you can do the thing you do...it'll be a blast.
> 
> *ducks*



Maybe I'll do the jokes and sarcasm, and you can do that thing I do?


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Feb 16, 2013)

Simple: you don't want to write? Then don't write. Do something else. There's no shortage of writers or stories in the world, so unless it's your job, you don't owe it to anybody and you don't have to do it.

Maybe later you'll want to write, and then you should, but if not-- no big deal. You should do what you like.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 16, 2013)

Stickying a thread is the best way to ensure that people will ignore it.


----------



## moderan (Feb 16, 2013)

Heck...I question the wisdom of everything on a daily, sometimes even momentary basis. But this is gonna keep coming up, unless it's abolished, like the new media or debate boards *laughing* Even then. Just call it "another bad penny thread", drop a couple cents, move on.
LOLLY LOL. Your point wasn't at all unclear.


----------



## moderan (Feb 16, 2013)

Sam said:


> Maybe I'll do the jokes and sarcasm, and you can do that thing I do?


I can do both...I dunno about you
*ducks*
Oh wait, was that your duck?
*ducks again*
I miss being able to sticky things, but that other stuff, nah. I can write a thriller though.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 16, 2013)

lasm said:


> Simple: you don't want to write? Then don't write. Do something else. There's no shortage of writers or stories in the world, so unless it's your job, you don't owe it to anybody and you don't have to do it.
> 
> Maybe later you'll want to write, and then you should, but if not-- no big deal. You should do what you like.





It wouldn't be writer's block if you didn't want to write?  I don't like collecting stamps, does that mean I have stamp collector's block?


----------



## Sam (Feb 16, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> It wouldn't be writer's block if you didn't want to write?  I don't like collecting stamps, does that mean I have stamp collector's block?



That has to be the most ridiculous example of _reductio ad absurdum_ I've ever read. 

I don't like talking about writer's block. Does that mean I have writer's block?


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 16, 2013)

Sam said:


> That has to be the most ridiculous case of _reductio ad absurdum_ I've ever read.
> 
> I don't like talking about writer's block. Does that mean I have writer's block?



Lasm said that if you have writer's block it must be because you don't want to write.  To me that doesn't make sense.  How can you have a block from something if you don't want to do it?  Let's look at it in a physical way.  In the game of American football, blockers on offense keep defenders from tackling the guy with the ball.  If no one on defense wanted to tackle the guy with the ball, you wouldn't need blockers right?


----------



## JosephB (Feb 16, 2013)

You're not going to get much sympathy from anyone around here Lewdog. I’ve had what I’m pretty sure is writers block – despite that some say it doesn’t exist. The bottom line is, I never walked away from the idea that I wanted to write – and my mind kept at it even if I came up dry when I sat down to  write. For some reason I can’t explain, the floodgates opened at some point. It wasn’t about getting up and stretching or listening to music. I just didn’t give up. If you want to do it badly enough – you’ll do it.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 16, 2013)

JosephB said:


> You're not going to get much sympathy from anyone around here Lewdog. I’ve had what I’m pretty sure is writers block – despite that some say it doesn’t exist. The bottom line is, I never walked away from the idea that I wanted to write – and my mind kept at it even if I came up dry when I sat down to  write. For some reason I can’t explain, the floodgates opened at some point. It wasn’t about getting up and stretching or listening to music. I just didn’t give up. If you want to do it – you’ll do it.



  I'm not looking for sympathy!  I'm just saying that writer's block isn't defined as "the lack of interest in writing."


----------



## Sam (Feb 16, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Lasm said that if you have writer's block it must be because you don't want to write.  To me that doesn't make sense.  How can you have a block from something if you don't want to do it?  Let's look at it in a physical way.  In the game of American football, blockers on offense keep defenders from tackling the guy with the ball.  If no one on defense wanted to tackle the guy with the ball, you wouldn't need blockers right?



That isn't what Lasm said. 

You don't get writer's block unless you want to write. What Lasm said is that nobody is forcing you to write. If you want to let writer's block keep you from writing, do it. People who really want to put words on paper just get on with. 

Here come the arguments about: "Oh, you can't just get on with it. Creative writing is a delicate process which must not forced." 

Then don't force it. Keep sitting there saying, "I'd love to write, but Jaysus that ol' writer's block has me tortured."


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 16, 2013)

How can you say that I am misinterpreting what Lasm is saying?  



> Simple: you don't want to write? Then don't write. Do something else.


 - Lasm

I didn't say anything about NOT wanting to write, I just mentioned writer's block.  She was the one bringing up the idea of not 'wanting' to write.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 16, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> I'm not looking for sympathy!



Don't be so all-fired literal about things. You started the thread -- either to complain for no reason or to get "tips" from people who sympathize with you. I'm saying not too many people who have actually gotten something done or worked through it are going to do much in the way of indulging your whining.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 16, 2013)

JosephB said:


> Don't be so all-fired literal about things. You started the thread -- either to complain for no reason or to get "tips" from people who sympathize with you. I'm saying not too many people who have actually gotten something done or worked through it are going to do much in the way of indulging your whining.



I'm not whining, have you not read the whole thread?  I clearly stated I didn't do this thread for me.  I brought it back up for the sake of the influx of new people who have joined the forum recently.  As of late it just seems the only threads that have gotten the most play involve animals and food, and I thought this being a writer's forum, that maybe a new subject should be introduced.  Damn, let's all attack Lewdog!  Pile on!


----------



## moderan (Feb 16, 2013)

Throw food, and animals! That'll cure writer's block!


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 16, 2013)

I prefer to de-evolve and throw poo.


----------



## Sam (Feb 16, 2013)

Two pages in and already it seems this is a winner! The new writers won't know what hit them.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 16, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> I'm not whining, have you not read the whole thread?  I clearly stated I didn't do this thread for me.  I brought it back up for the sake of the influx of new people who have joined the forum recently.  As of late it just seems the only threads that have gotten the most play involve animals and food, and I thought this being a writer's forum, that maybe a new subject should be introduced.  Damn, let's all attack Lewdog!  Pile on!



I read the OP -- didn't really feel compelled to slog through another writer's block thread. But very noble of you to whine on behalf of other sufferers.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 16, 2013)

JosephB said:


> I read the OP -- didn't really feel compelled to slog through another writer's block thread. But very noble of you to whine on behalf of other sufferers.





Can I have the 10 seconds of my life back I just wasted reading your last couple of posts?  It takes a big man to admit that he was disrespectful for no reason.  Why slam someone for something without reading through the whole thread.  I salute you.  ...and moving on.

:salut:


----------



## moderan (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## JosephB (Feb 16, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Can I have the 10 seconds of my life back I just wasted reading your last couple of posts?  It takes a big man to admit that he was disrespectful for no reason.  Why slam someone for something without reading through the whole thread.  I salute you.  ...and moving on.



Hopefully, this will save you some time --


----------



## Terry D (Feb 16, 2013)

*Please get back on topic and stop the personal exchanges.*


----------



## Kyle R (Feb 16, 2013)

Anywho...

As for the OP, I believe Writer's Block exists, though I think of it as more a form of discontent, rather than an actual block.

A writer can always write something (unless he experiences physical paralysis or something)--it's just that the ones who complain about Writer's Block are simply not satisfied with the ideas they are coming up with.

So, in my opinion, the best solution to Writer's Block (or, dissatisfaction) is to lower, or eliminate, any prerequisites or expectations.


I think Writer's Block becomes more real in the case of projects or deadlines. For example, if you are told you have to "Write a Piece that will Win the Noble Prize" then I can see how Writer's Block might become a serious factor--because the expectations get very high. One might feel blocked because he doesn't feel that anything he comes up with is good enough to meet such a lofty goal.

Try to lower the expectations you put on yourself, is my best advice. That might free you up creatively, so you can then have fun and do your thing. :encouragement:


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 16, 2013)

Kyle I think you have some good points.  I also think sometimes we put too much pressure on ourselves to make something perfect the first time.  I know the new project I am working on, I am racking my brain to come up with a unique way to write it.  Mod's given me good advice to just write it and then tinker with the structure later, but that's easier said than done.


----------



## moderan (Feb 16, 2013)

If it was easy to do, everyone'd be doing it.


----------



## Sam (Feb 16, 2013)

KyleColorado said:
			
		

> So, in my opinion, the best solution to Writer's Block (or, dissatisfaction) is to lower, or eliminate, any prerequisites or expectations.



Precisely. 

Write the novel, then worry about making it unique, readable, or saleable. Way too many people are overthinking the process of writing, and that in itself can cause a type of mental block. They're worried about making it perfect. Perfection is an illusion. It cannot exist, because one person's image of perfection differs from another's. If you want proof of that, search Amazon for a 5-star novel and count how many 1-star reviews it received. 

Stop worrying about it. A very intelligent psychology lecturer once said to me, "If we don't have expectations, we'll never be disappointed." 

Truer words.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 16, 2013)

Goals are based on expectations -- they just have to be realistic. If you go through life trying to avoid disappointment -- you won't get very far. Nothing ventured, nothing gained. No risk, no reward. Disappointment is often part of the equation.


----------



## Sam (Feb 16, 2013)

JosephB said:


> Goals are based on expectations -- they just have to be realistic. If you go through life trying to avoid disappointment -- you won't get very far. Nothing ventured, nothing gained. No risk, no reward. Disappointment is often part of the equation.



Fair point, but I wasn't talking about going through life without expectations. It's always admirable for someone to aspire to something great, but when you expect to produce greatness right off the bat . . . I won't say it's impossible, because it isn't, but you're putting yourself at a disadvantage before you've started. In terms of writing. Fair play to someone who's excellent from the get-go, but those people are naturally talented. 

Becoming a master of any craft takes sedulous work. Why should writing be any different? That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 16, 2013)

As Kyle said you can always write something, look at this thread, 36 posts and the one with writer's block wrote more of them than anyone. Its the inability to write a particular thing that is getting you, not the inability to write.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 16, 2013)

Sam said:


> Fair point, but I wasn't talking about going through  life without expectations. It's always admirable for someone to aspire  to something great, but when you expect to produce greatness right off  the bat . . . I won't say it's impossible, because it isn't, but you're  putting yourself at a disadvantage before you've started. In terms of  writing. Fair play to someone who's excellent from the get-go, but those  people are naturally talented.
> 
> Becoming a master of any craft takes sedulous work. Why should writing be any different? That's all I'm saying.




Oh yeah -- I knew what you meant as it applies to writing. I was commenting on what the lecturer had to say -- and it sounds like good formula for stagnation and mediocrity to me. I don't know what the context was -- but it's not something I'd put on a poster.


----------



## HooktonFonnix (Feb 16, 2013)

Haha, this thread made me laugh quite a few times. I understand what each party is trying to say, but no one is really on the same page. I'm pretty sure that everyone has hit that point in their story where they hit a dead end, and the creative juices aren't flowing as freely as we'd like, and all that is left to do is take a step back and figure out where things go from here. If writers want to write they will write, but I personally define writer's block as the desire to press forward, but an inability to steer the story in a direction I am satisfied with. Going back to the original question, I'm pretty sure that around 95% of all blocks I've run into have been resolved while I was thinking about them on long car rides. Driving occupies enough of my mind to free up my creative side, and I can usually figure things out. Stephen King takes long walks to get his thoughts sorted out, which I'm pretty sure equates to about the same thing.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 16, 2013)

Olly Buckle said:


> As Kyle said you can always write something, look at this thread, 36 posts and the one with writer's block wrote more of them than anyone. Its the inability to write a particular thing that is getting you, not the inability to write.



Oh -- I thought writer's block applied to ALL writing -- so I was wondering how the OP was pulling this off. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 16, 2013)

HooktonFonnix said:


> Haha, this thread made me laugh quite a few times. I understand what each party is trying to say, but no one is really on the same page. I'm pretty sure that everyone has hit that point in their story where they hit a dead end, and the creative juices aren't flowing as freely as we'd like, and all that is left to do is take a step back and figure out where things go from here. If writers want to write they will write, but I personally define writer's block as the desire to press forward, but an inability to steer the story in a direction I am satisfied with. Going back to the original question, I'm pretty sure that around 95% of all blocks I've run into have been resolved while I was thinking about them on long car rides. Driving occupies enough of my mind to free up my creative side, and I can usually figure things out. Stephen King takes long walks to get his thoughts sorted out, which I'm pretty sure equates to about the same thing.



When I was working two jobs years ago, I used to drive about 30 miles between jobs on the highway often going straight from one job to another.  I used to do a lot of thinking during this time.  What often sucked though, was I would get into such deep thought I would miss my exit and have to drive another 10 miles out of my way to get where I was headed to.


----------



## HooktonFonnix (Feb 16, 2013)

JosephB said:


> Oh -- I thought writer's block applied to ALL writing -- so I was wondering how the OP was pulling this off. Thanks for clearing that up.


I'm not so sure. I can't even play Words With Friends when I'm 'blocked'


----------



## JosephB (Feb 16, 2013)

That is quite an affliction. How about grocery lists?


----------



## HooktonFonnix (Feb 16, 2013)

JosephB said:


> That is quite an affliction. How about grocery lists?



I'm relegated to drawing pictures of milk cartons and deli meat on graph paper


----------



## JosephB (Feb 16, 2013)

Icons -- good plan. I just wander around the store slack-jawed, throwing random items into the cart.


----------



## Jeko (Feb 17, 2013)

Writers block?

One of my favourite cures is to try to describe, explain and evaluate your writers block in writing. Trying to formulate some kind of understanding around something that doesn't really exist is both a good way of realising it doesn't really exist and getting back to writing.


----------



## mber341 (Feb 17, 2013)

As a newblood, I think the subject of Writer's Block is a fair discussion. I feel those who have the most experience with writing are too quick to dismiss the notion of it. Writer's Block is something that everyone has their own definition of what it is. It is not just one thing.

Writer's Block is:
-when you want to tell a new story but don't know how to approach the whole thing
-when you've written part of a story but don't know how to approach a particular aspect
-when you write down several ideas but don't feel any of them are any good
-a high expectation to write the perfect story
-when you confuse it with ADHD and/or dyslexia
-an excuse to procrastinate
-all of the above
-none of the above
-etc, etc

As a newbie, if you're experiencing Writer's Block I think Cadence's advice above is worth trying. Describe, explain & evaluate what "writer's block" means to you and the situation you find yourself in. Then figure out a way to break through it. Sometimes, just "sit down and write" won't help if you're stuck with a particular problem, where further research may be needed in order to proceed. Other times, it's the only solution. Think about what it is you're trying to say and just let it rip on the page, prose style be dammed (think of it like breaking up in a relationship, the words aren't always going to be perfect; sometimes you just need to blurt it out to get it done). Other times, stepping away may be the best option. Go for a walk, a drive, exercise, go shopping, talk with friends, talk with strangers. Or again, "just sit and write" something other than your current project. Pull up a blank page and unleash ANYTHING that comes to mind, throw caution to the wind. So what if it isn't the passionate piece you're looking for or want to sell or share; so what if you're embarrassed if anyone reads it. Writing _something_ will get your creative juices flowing, and may unlock a solution for that other project...or sometimes that experimental piece may just take on a life of its own and become that passionate piece you've been looking for.

KyleColorado and Sam also give some great advice. Don't set unrealistic high expectations & don't write for anyone but yourself. Worrying about how others will feel or think about your story will only delay you and cloud your own judgement of your work. Don't worry about offending grandma, or hurting your neighbor's feelings, or impressing your editor. You'll only end up censoring yourself and/or losing the point of the story you initially wanted to tell.

The point is Writer's Block isn't one thing. So there isn't any one fix. Figure out what Writer's Block means to you and your current situation, only then can you find a solution.


----------



## moderan (Feb 17, 2013)

Kyle and Sam aren't n00bs. They've been there, done that, bought the t-shirt, and watched the worms eat holes in it. That's part of the issue with threads like this-people who need the advice are often giving it, and/or pooh-poohing the advice of people who know better.


----------



## mber341 (Feb 17, 2013)

moderan said:


> Kyle and Sam aren't n00bs. They've been there, done that, bought the t-shirt, and watched the worms eat holes in it. That's part of the issue with threads like this-people who need the advice are often giving it, and/or pooh-poohing the advice of people who know better.



That's exactly why I mentioned that people with the most experience are quick to dismiss the notion of writer's block, as it isn't (or no longer) an issue with them. Sam's first reply wasn't very helpful, some of his other posts gave good advice but also belittle the OP by putting words in his mouth. I understand that people that have been here longer are probably exhausted by the topic and hate repeating themselves. Perhaps the OP could have worded his opening post clearer, specifically asking for what works for each individual member. Instead, it comes off as Lewdog asking for a cure-all-solution which only seems to frustrate certain people.

I recently joined this site myself so this was the first thread I saw tackling the subject. Reading stuff like "this topic has been done, this thread is futile" isn't very encouraging. If its been done, and you've already said your piece on it, then why not throw in a link or two to where it's been done. Instead it comes off as arrogant and unhelpful. However for all I know Sam (who I haven't gotten to know yet but trust his experience) could be jesting, but text can be hard to read tone. I personally come off as a butthole to many people only because my humor is very dry, and its hard for that I'm a silly guy because of my demeanor, so I can also understand that Lewdog could have been overly defensive resulting in more frustrated replies.

As a former World of Warcraft player, I'd see new topics daily on several forums on "How do I improve my DPS?". Sure it gets old, sure its frustrating. But if I reply, I usually try to help in some way by offering advice or linking a page that provides advice.

But again, we're getting off-topic. I feel like that guy who wanders into the middle of an argument,trying to explain and justify both sides without knowing either of them or their personalities. So I'll just shut up about it now. :smile:

Edit: I just discovered Sam is a moderator for this forum, no wonder he hates these threads! It puts his "Seriously?" post in a whole new light for me. HAHAHA


----------



## moderan (Feb 17, 2013)

Of course. The issue is exactly that-we had a thread about this just a few days ago. And we'll likely have another in short order. It's why I suggested stickying it.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes, I should have explained myself better in the first post and saved myself some grief.


----------



## Mutimir (Feb 17, 2013)

I use alcohol. I believe writer's block is just a short way of stating that you're self-conscious about your ideas or everything you write. Booze reduces those inhibitions.


----------



## Sam (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's perhaps an interesting anecdote, dependant upon your sense of humour/and or sensitivities. 

I didn't know what "writer's block" was until I started frequenting the Internet. By that time I was finishing my sixth novel. I never once had anything resembling a 'block' in that time. In fact, I couldn't wait to sit down at a keyboard and lose myself in the telling of a story. I find writer's block largely akin to the excuses teenagers use when they keep eating the junk food their mother buys on her weekly shopping. "I she didn't buy it, I wouldn't eat it." The decision to eat it came from you, but the fact that Mommy bought it acts as a cop-out for refusing to own up to your own desires. Similarly, writer's block acts as a cop-out for when it doesn't quite go according to plan. It's always easier to blame something else. Writer's block is the ultimate get-out-of-jail-free card. 

That's my opinion on it. Feel free to agree or dismiss it out of hand.


----------



## mber341 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sam, that helps immensely in my book (no...no pun intended) and better explains what I was referring to, that "writer's block" has many definitions because any obstacle a writer comes upon can be labeled as such. "Well, I'm stuck...must be writer's block!"



moderan said:


> Of course. The issue is exactly that-we had a thread about this just a few days ago. And we'll likely have another in short order. It's why I suggested stickying it.



Haha, then I won't feed the beast any longer.


----------



## shadowwalker (Feb 18, 2013)

Sam said:


> Writer's block is the ultimate get-out-of-jail-free card.



Agreed. If you don't accept the existence of writer's block, then you get stuck in your writing and sweat and swear until you figure out how to continue. If you accept writer's block, then you don't have to work your way out of that 'being stuck'. Instead you spend all your energy worrying about how to beat writer's block. The story dies, so you scrap it and start something new, hoping and praying that your writer's block 'goes away' as well. It's no longer you the writer - it's all that darned writer's block!


----------



## JosephB (Feb 18, 2013)

Those are both ends of it. But there are different ways of working through things other than sweating and swearing. When I hit a wall, I've found that walking away for a time really helps -- and I do it without giving up on whatever it is I'm working on. We all have our ways of getting through the tough parts.


----------



## moderan (Feb 18, 2013)

I find that getting on writing forums and complaining about writer's block is the best way to attack the problem.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 18, 2013)

No! There's only one way. Sweat and grunt and pound on the keyboard until your fingers bleed. 

"Now everybody sit down and write!"

"Sir -- yes, sir!"

I can't heeeear you!!


----------



## ppsage (Feb 18, 2013)

A bit more than two days; but not much. Search took 30 seconds.


----------



## shadowwalker (Feb 18, 2013)

JosephB said:


> But there are different ways of working through things other than sweating and swearing.



Oh sure. The point was that you don't just chalk it up to writer's block and give up. You find a way to continue through the tough parts.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 18, 2013)

ppsage said:


> A bit more than two days; but not much. Search took 30 seconds.



If it's not on the first page, a new person, and there have been many of them, would have started this thread sooner or later.  I agree with Moderan in saying this should be a thread that is stickied.


----------



## ppsage (Feb 18, 2013)

I use the search function, which works good, and limit by date and in title. Then you bump it. I agree that searching through pages of thread titles in chronological order is pretty absurd.


----------



## Newman (Feb 19, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> So what is your best cure for writer's block?



Travel.

Just go to another country for a few weeks and you'll come back brimming with ideas.


----------



## jlgraber (Feb 21, 2013)

I find that when I go to a new environment, maybe a coffee shop or out biking on a trail, my creative juices go into overdrive. I come up with new ideas or more content. It seems to provide more creative energy.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 21, 2013)

A thought, is writer's block necessarily a lack of creative material? Quite often I find that I have the plot, characters and everything else planned out in my head, I may even have written a précis of it for reference when writing it up, it seems all I have to do is write it and the prospect is a bit boring and a bit like work. I find the thing to remember then is that once I start it never is that way, I get involved in it and it starts 'living'.


----------



## Elowan (Feb 21, 2013)

What's the longest period you've had a block?


----------



## dolphinlee (Feb 21, 2013)

Does writersblock want to be cured?

http://www.writingforums.com/poetry/136850-deceit-future.html


----------



## Whisper (Feb 21, 2013)

Go to bed early. Like three hours early. Just lay there and get bored. If you fall asleep, when you wake up in the morning, just lay they and try to go back to sleep. You'll get bored and start thinking. Once that happens you'll start to write or at the very least be well rested. If that doen't work...try drugs.


----------



## Mutimir (Feb 21, 2013)

You know what would be cool, present your current ideas here. Even if you have a block you have to have something. Then we can all brainstorm.


----------



## words (Feb 22, 2013)

This works - it is "training the mind" to beat the block.

Start off with a one minute timer next to you.

Decide the subject, and then  Vow to write without stopping until the clock stops.

Then just do it. Fill any pause in thought with writing Something (it can be outrageous, and preferably so because you will then pick it up when editing) Do not  read back what you wrote till the following day, edit it only then. 

From one minute , extend to 3, 5 - and ultimately you will find you can write for 25-30 minutes in similar vein without stopping. And that is possibly as long as you should do before taking a programmed break.

Why read the following day? If you read back to soon your mind is filling in gaps in the reading with the picture you had in your mind when you wrote it, so the writing does not self stand. By editing only the following day, you will see more of what your readers see, less conditioned by what you meant, and only conditioned by what you wrote.

PS A couple of books worth reading in this context are "free writing" and "brain rules


----------

